# Sauron as a kid....?



## Goldberry344 (Mar 13, 2002)

I was wondering what kind of a childhood Sauron had. He was pretty messed up. Or maybe he was a good kid who rebeled in his youth. what do you guys think?? just wondering


----------



## Courtney (Mar 13, 2002)

i'm pretty sure sauron was one of the Maier (or whatever they are...) so i don't think he would have had a childhood. Maybe that is why he is so bitter.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 13, 2002)

ok, but lets say he did have a childhood. or if he didnt how did he come around??


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

He was probibaly bullied.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 13, 2002)

It was probably that one wedgie that did it...


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 13, 2002)

he used to burn ants with a magnifying glass


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

Now he burn orcs under a volcanoe.....what happened to the inocent boy????


----------



## Andquellewen (Mar 15, 2002)

*parents*

... they must not of loved him, spoiled him, or even bought him that one super cool action figure that everybody had but him.
poor Sauron


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 15, 2002)

Melkor really was Sauron's only father figure...so it is understandable why the guy is so messed up. Melkor was one twisted little cookie!!!


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 16, 2002)

Sauron had another Father Figure, Aule! However, he was probably too busy playing with his Dwarves to care.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 16, 2002)

ahh the poor kid must still need loadsa therpy to control his inner rage and childhood traumas


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 16, 2002)

My money's on a billy-goat biting off his two, erm, Palantir's when he was a child. I know if that would happen to me I sure would be kinda twisted


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 18, 2002)

heehee

he was severely bullied at school 'hey one eye you stink go have an eye bath'


----------



## jks13 (Mar 18, 2002)

He did'nt get the new barbie doll that he wanted soooooo badly so he vowed to destroy middle earth
heheheh


----------



## Kit Baggins (Mar 19, 2002)

This thread is getting disturbing  .

~Kit


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 21, 2002)

maybe he was originally a...er....pile of muck and then he took form and... i dont know. i like the barbie doll i dea.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 21, 2002)

*Giggles* Sauron was the over talented geeky kid that got picked on until he snapped. *Pats* Sauron. Poor dude. ^_~


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 29, 2002)

betcha his dog ran away.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 29, 2002)

If Sauron did have a childhood he was probably bullied. Or, he was a bully. Maybe both. 

I can imagine his mother: "Honestly, he's not a bad boy!"

LoL... It's hard to imagine Sauron as a child tho, he must have been pretty wretched.

"And that's all I have to say about that"

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Beorn (Mar 29, 2002)

*Meet Young Sauron*

Meet Sauron, when he was 18 years old....

Looks a lot like Bill Gates, huh?

Disclaimer: This is not a personal attack directed at Sauron or Bill Gates.


----------



## Adrastea (Mar 30, 2002)

LOL!!!
Who is that Beorn???


I hope Bill Gates doesn't turn in to another Sauron


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

Scary thought, but I can imagine Bill Gates as Sauron ... they're probably long-lost cousins or something! LoL!

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 30, 2002)

LOL! It all makes sense now.... Sauron IS Bill Gates. Muahahahahahahahahahahaha.
Since he couldnt take over Middle Earth, he decided to take over the Comp industry! Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Dont mind me.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

Lmao!! 

"And that's all I have to say about that"


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 30, 2002)

hey, i get it now...

Sauron was a normal kid in the beginning. he discovered the art of constructing computers, and made many. then the elves also discovered this precise art. they made 3 computers far better and more beautiful than Sauron could dream of. he sulked away to Mordor and worked on his creations. he made 9 pcs for the kings of men, and 7 for the dwarf lords, but he made one all powerful Ruling PC for himself. the dwarvs and men were unaware that their hard drives were directly linked to Sauron's master computer. 
Around the monoter of Sauron's computer was writ~
One PC to rule them all, one PC to find them.
One PC to bring them all, and in the darkness, bind them.
In the hard drive of Mordor, where the PCs lie. 

when Sauron was destroyed, this Master PC fell into the hands of Isildur. you can imagine how silly he looked riding around on his horse with this pc in front of him. but he did it. then he was killed.

The Computer lay in silence until it was found by Deagol, the silly little stoor, and then Deagol was killed by Smeagol, another silly stoor. the computer gave to Smeagol (gollum) unnatural long live, and for 500 years, it lay under the Misty Mountains, giving Gollum pleasure, cause he could surf the web and go to Pervy Hobbit Fancier's meetings in secret. 

ok, i am quite done


----------



## Talierin (Mar 30, 2002)

Ah ha! I knew it! Elves created the mac!


----------



## Beorn (Mar 31, 2002)

Very funny Tal, but she's talking about Unix based systems!

Actually, it was written:


> One disk to rule them all
> One disk to bind them
> One disk to hold the files
> And in the darkness grind 'em."


----------



## Talierin (Mar 31, 2002)

Mac OS X is Unix-based..........


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 31, 2002)

erm, im afraid i dont get it. then again, i dont get computers. oh well.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 31, 2002)

I think Sauron/Bill Gates was the maker of my computer. It is so slow. And evil. I think it has possessed me. 

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 31, 2002)

I think my computer may have been one of the 9 made for the Kings of Men, it is stupid and addicting.


----------

